# My D.O.G.'s



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thought it was about time to start a new picture/clip thread now that Chuy Diego has joined us. Will try and update this thread regularly with pics and clips. Hope you enjoy them as much as we do!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam, they are beautiful. And I love Pablo's new haircut.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, Pablo looks great! I didn't notice his new haircut until now. He looks so much younger. Chuy is a doll and it's nice to see them having so much fun together.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow what a set of chompers on Chuy. Your pic on your avatar of Pablo running is dear.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's one of his body. I cut his hair a week before Chuy came and love it. I may let his head hair grow back though, not sure yet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Every time I see pictures of these two together they make me smile, I am so happy for you Maryam. I alway's think back to when you were looking then waiting for Pablo and now look you have 2 adorable fur faces.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

The first picture is a hoot. I'm imagining a great big belly laugh with that wide open mouth.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pablo looks great in the haircut you gave him. He also looks pretty ferocious, but it doesn't look like Chuy is too threatened by him! 

What is it like having two havs now? Does Pablo like the company and get more exercise now?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love the shot of Pablo with his teeth showing, he's so vicious. I just noticed his new haircut too. He looks great. I love the 2nd picture with Chuy laying down looking up at you. Such a cutie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How did I miss all this stuff? How cute! I was also going to say what beautiful white teeth your Pablo has. And Chuy is such a cutie. You must be having a blast watching the two of them together.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Maryam,

Both of your dogs are so handsome. I thought that I wanted a black and white dog, but after seeing your white/cream one, I think I am changing my mind. The picture of him - Pablo? - lying down just is drawing me in! I know that Havs change their color alot, and the color should not be an important issue - that personality is more important....but he is so cute. Oh, gosh, they are both so cute.

I have a question about his hair. It is the look that I really love! It's not cottony, fly-away looking, or curly looking, but looks wavy/ruffled/ruff-n-ready to go looking. Do they have 'silk' lines in them? And, will the coat stay looking like this........or is this just the 'puppy' looks, and the coat changes after the first 'blowing'? Both of their coats are so attractive!

Thanks for letting me ask this,

Lynn


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, remember how I was dying having to choose between Nico and Pablo? Now I have my own little Nico lookalike after all.

Sheri, it's so much fun, but I need to stress that it's only fun because Pablo is 2 now and fully trained and Chuy was a nice 4 months old when we got him. I can actually enjoy puppyhood this time around. I actually have to wear Pablo out a lot less because Chuy helps us out in that perspective, haha.

Lynn, thanks for all the nice compliments. Both of them come from the same breeder who chose to go with the HSD 'wing'. I just LOVE the look of her dogs and she's a reputable breeder so we chose her. Pablo (the B&W) has the silkiest hair on his head and a pretty silky body. However, the top layer of his coat is usually a hot mess because he loves rolling around on the carpet and rubbing his back. I stopped blow drying his hair in the warmer months and just wrap him up in 2 towels and we chill for 45-60 min. He has pretty beach wave hair unless I brush it out straight, it is his adult coat.
Chuy (the creme puppy) has pretty poofy hair compared to Pablo but it is still his puppy coat. I've bathed him twice with our products (EQyss) since we had him and it's getting silkier. We will see if it gets anywhere near as silky as Pablo's hair, I have the impression that the black hair gets silkier than the light one.
I personally LOVE Pablo's coloring and hair and only chose Chuy because of his temperament and the entire litter was light. Most people seem to prefer the 'precious white one'. 
With all that being said, just because someone is an HSD breeder, it really doesn't mean (yet?!) that all their dogs actually have silky hair. You really need to meet the parents, grandparents, etc. in person whether it's a Havanese or HSD. BTW, my breeder may still have a female pup available.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Maryam, I'm so glad you started this thread! I love Pablo's haircut - you can see his cute little face. Who knew sweet little Pablo had such a scary looking set of teeth on him?? And that Chuy - he just makes me smile every picture I see of him. He reminds me of a little Muppet!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maryam,
Did you cut Pablo's hair yourself? If so, you did a wonderful job. How about some tips for us novice's out here.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Jill, I too think he's too cute for words. I love picking him up like a little plush toy and digging my face deep in his hair. He's actually not a kisser (so far) but rather a nose nudger, WAY too cute!!!

Linda, thank you! Coming from you, it is truly a big compliment. I did cut his hair, yes. I have always loved cutting hair w/o ever having taken a class, I love cutting in general, that's why I want to do plastic surgery  I will try and describe my 'technique':
With the dog standing, I basically cut the hair by parting it perpendicular to his top line all along his body and holding it straight away from the body and cutting it straight along my fingers holding that part. This way, you get the layered look without the choppiness that you would get if you cut the hair by parting it parallel to the top line. You will notice that with this method, the top hair will be the longest and be shorter towards the belly. I do the same thing with the legs. Once I figure out the desired overall length, I shape the contours, i.e. the sides, chest. For his head, I don't know how to describe it. 
It's so hard for an English dummy like me to describe how to cut hair, I will try and take pics of what I mean and post them by tomorrow night, OK? Better yet, I may just videotape it, that would be SO much easier.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, pictures or even video would be awesome! I, too, like Pablo's hair cut very much--however, I suspect that it looks SO good especially because of his silky hair. Do you think Chuy's hair would look so good, since it has a more cottony texture?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maryam, they are both so adorable together, and I love Pablo's haircut! Did you give it to him, because it's a really nice cut and the length I'd like to go for.
Gina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They look great! Maryam please give us lessons!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Maryam, I am so happy for the 4 of you! your D.O.G.S are perfect. I love how much fun Chuy and Pablo are having. Don't you just love the Yin and Yang?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely photos of both of them!!! I can't wait to meet Chuy in person. You did a great job on Pablo's haircut. 

Sweet boys!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, if I were to cut Chuy's hair with the current texture, he would probably look like he reached into a socket, LOL. 

Gina, yes I did. If you read my post before this one starting with 'Linda,' you'll get 'some' info. More to come.

Sally, I really am the wrong person to teach dog haircut lessons, LOL. I just go with the flow.

Missy, we still have to get used to Chuy's color. Gosh I step on him so many times cause he blends in with the kitchen and bathroom floor, haha.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

The eyes in the second photo are hysterical. You've got two gorgous babies!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam,

Great pictures! They look like they are having so much fun together... So, whats the scoop.. is having 2 easier on you than having 1? Or more work?

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan, the constant keeping an eye on the puppy and changing peepads aside, it's EASIER!!! On my time and on my mind. I was always feeling so bad about leaving Pablo alone, even though he didn't have SA, but still. Now we walk them, wear them out and off we go for several hours and come back to happy, not overly excited doggies. I keep saying all the wrestling and running Chuy's doing with Pablo *I* had to do all day, LOL. It's nice to sit back and watch and take pics. 
Chuy is really a fabulous puppy though, if I had to handle another puppy 'Pablo' I wouldn't be posting much, haha.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pablo looks so cute with his new haircut - just like a puppy again! Please do share all your cutting secrets. I tried trimming Abby's hair above her eyes but it doesn't looks all that great! Chuy looks like he has no trouble keeping up with his big brother.....lol


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, thanks for sending me this thread link . . . hysterical pictures of those two. I still think Chuy looks like a cartoon character! And the teeth photo is priceless . . . they always look so ferocious to an unknowing Havless bystander, but we know they're just playing! What joy they must be bringing you . . . and just as you thought, they are keeping each other good company for when the time comes when you might be spending long hours away from them in a hospital.

Looking forward to talking about our furkids at the beach :tea:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay Kathy, can't wait!

Linda and all others interested in my haircut technique, I started a thread with pics in the grooming section:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9971


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Chuy is SO much fun, he's hilarious like that most of the day. I need to get a clip of him flying through the air after a sit/stay to get his treat. At some point in this clip, I ask him to sit while he anticipated a down so he does this hilarious shuffle. We love him.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam, that is awesome! He's so darn cute...and I love Pablo just sitting there looking at you like, "I know I'm getting that treat too, so I'm just gonna sit here and wait for it."


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, that is EXACTLY what that bugger Pablo was thinking.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Chuy is such a good boy!! And Pablo is a patient big brother.....lol


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Maryam,

Such a cute video. I love how he just flops down... must be a great treat because he really wants it!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

We visited Kathy and Jackson today and had lots of fun. Are you ready for MANY pics?!

PS: note the second pic (first row), this is Jackson doing the Beamer on Chuy, but all you see at first is Jackson's body with Chuy's face attached to it, LOL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

More


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

And more


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Let the chase begin!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you tired yet?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, sorry for the overload. Here are the last two with lovely Kathy trying to make them work for the treats.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great pictures Maryam. Looks like the pups had a great time and probably pretty tired out!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Loved all the photos! I doubt we could ever be overloaded on Neezer photos!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You and Kathy should have driven down here yesterday and played with us!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

How cute are they???? I love that little Chuy in the video - talk about enthusiasm.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Maryam! I think Chuy has never met a stranger! And Pablo seemed to be joining in the fun, too! What a fun playdate!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics Maryam! Chuy is SO cute! I can't wait until you make it out to NY again so we can all meet him and see my lovable Pablo again.


----------

